

Why Abe Lincoln Would be Homeless Today - jmadsen
http://www.calvinfroedge.com/why-abe-lincoln-would-be-homeless-today/

======
jmadsen
It has always been a dream of mine to have the opportunity to rewrite the
first 6 years of school into short modules where the better students could
move through them faster, slower students could have more time or even repeat.
No more Grade 1 - 6, rather a long set of things to learn that could be moved
through at your own pace, then moved beyond when ready.

Obviously, for children at that age there are emotional and maturity things to
understand and factor in, but I would hope our best minds in education could
do more than what they've been allowed to up until now.

